# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  ساخت pdf فارسی در Node.js

## kooroshheydarirad

با سلام 

یه اپلیکیشن با Node.js نوشتم. در یک بخش از پروژه با دریافت یک درخواست از سمت کاربر یک سری اطلاعات از دیتابیس واکشی میشود و بر مبنای اطلاعات واکشی شده باید یک PDF ساخته و دانلود شود.

مساله اینجاست با دوتا ماژول pdfMake و pdfkit وقتی pdf ساخته میشه از فرمت utf-8 پشتیبانی نمیشه و متون فارسی رو بصورت علایم نشون میده (یا لااقل من موفق نشدم)

ممنون میشم کمک بدین  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mojtaba.baghban

شما می‌تونید از typora یا relaxedjs استفاده کنید. یا می‌تونید خودتون html بنویسید و با puppeteer به pdf تبدیل کنید

----------


## cybercoder

این و امتحان کنید (تست نکردم)

https://www.npmjs.com/package/fill-pdf-utf8

----------

